# Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 VR Tested by LensRentals.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

```
LensRentals.com has put the brand new Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 VR through their bench tests. They’ve found it to be a very good lens, although it’s a bit of a mixed bag.</p>
<blockquote><p>Well, this will be a bit different, but my conclusion is that for those of you interested in this lens, optical testing probably shouldn’t sway your decision very much. It tells you that if you want the absolute best center resolution at the mid and wider ends of the lens, then you probably don’t want the new Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 VR. And it also tells you that this lens has been designed to be about things other than absolute resolution. It’s about having a flat field with very equal sharpness from side-to-side, and fairly equal sharpness throughout the zoom range. <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/10/nikon-24-70mm-f2-8-ed-af-s-vr-sharpness-optical-bench-testing" target="_blank">Read the review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>I might be in the minority, but I’d like Canon to bring us an EF 24-70 f/2.8L IS. Although, I’d like to see some size reduction when compared to the new Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 VR.</p>
<p>Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175033-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_24_70mm_f_2_8e.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661015" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1MCk9RF" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/nk2470e.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2015)

I was very disappointed with my 24-70 f/2.8G at the edges and corners, they were bad enough that even I could see them, and that's remarkable.

It sounds like this lens would be a better all around performer. I really have not seen a need for IS.


----------

